# Interview with Lee Murray, directly from his Moroccan prison



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

> *Hey Lee, It's Zeus from MiddleEasy.com. Let me know if you get this.*
> You can send me an SMS on this number - Thanks, Lee.
> 
> 
> ...


_http://bit.ly/i0JKYd_


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

lol i just posted this in the general MMA discussion but yeah it's a great interview.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Lee Murray was (possibly still is) a damn good fighter. Not sure the UFC would go near him now though.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

This dude makes Chael Sonnen look like Peter Pan.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

What a life story this dude has though.. lol'd at "Hahahaha, yeah he was wearing dress shoes and I went out clubbing that night wearing boxing boots. the f****** dumbass!!"


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

Guy kidnapped a family... that's some evil shit.


----------



## evzbc (Oct 11, 2006)

"I was a millionaire before that heist, my friend."

This, among a few other things he said leads me to believe that he's delusional.


----------



## Jason12 (May 8, 2010)

This guy would generate ridiculous amounts of attention if he got signed in the UFC but im not sure its worth the backlash. This guy has done alot of terrible terrible things....if hes ever free its because of massive loopholes. Although I saw his sentence was recently extended to 25 years so obviously that kills the UFC dream.


----------



## Jason12 (May 8, 2010)

evzbc said:


> "I was a millionaire before that heist, my friend."
> 
> This, among a few other things he said leads me to believe that he's delusional.


Or that bank heist was simply the first time he got caught. You dont start stealing by pulling off the biggest bank heist ever.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

evzbc said:


> "I was a millionaire before that heist, my friend."
> 
> This, among a few other things he said leads me to believe that he's delusional.


lol.

You think the biggest bank heist ever was his first job?

Now that's delusional, my friend.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

i think this is fake, Was this a phone call or a text message conversation? because how does it take well over 4 hours to ask 20 relatively short answered questions? He also basically admitted to the bank robbery which he has never done in court, so why would he tell a journalist? How did a journalist even get his number in the first place and don't you think British authorities would be monitoring these calls too? I hope am wrong but it just seems fishy to me.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

Man, I can't get enough of this. He's scum of the earth and yet is so damn interesting. Such an intriguing story. He's straight out of a Guy Ritchie movie or Fast & Furious or something.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Calibretto9 said:


> Man, I can't get enough of this. He's scum of the earth and yet is so damn interesting. Such an intriguing story. He's straight out of a Guy Ritchie movie or Fast & Furious or something.


Yeah, the guy is like a second John Dillinger. He's scum, but somehow really popular.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Although I'd love to see Lee Murray fight again, I don't really think that he deserves the chance. A biographical movie when he gets out would be really cool though.


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

Free him! he supports Spurs!


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

DJ Syko said:


> i think this is fake, Was this a phone call or a text message conversation? because how does it take well over 4 hours to ask 20 relatively short answered questions? He also basically admitted to the bank robbery which he has never done in court, so why would he tell a journalist? How did a journalist even get his number in the first place and don't you think British authorities would be monitoring these calls too? I hope am wrong but it just seems fishy to me.


I took it to be texts, and I didn't notice him admitting to anything. I saw him acknowledge that the heist took place (not that he was involved) and avoid talking about it.


----------



## Ryankmfdm (Sep 24, 2010)

Lee Murray vs. Chael Sonnen. Make it happen, Dana!


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

He pointed a gun to a mother and her daughter. The man is pure scum, i hope he rots in there for the rest of his days.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Thought I'd provide a little background on the story for those outside the UK whom maybe wondering who Lee Murray is 

Took from http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/8716911.stm



> Cage-fighter Lee Murray has been jailed for 10 years in Morocco for his part in the £53m Securitas robbery in Kent in February 2006.
> Last year his best friend Paul Allen was jailed in the UK for 18 years for his role in the crime, which was Britain's biggest robbery, and five other men have been convicted and jailed.
> Not only did Kent Police and prosecutor Sir John Nutting QC point to Murray as the mastermind of the £53m raid, but most of the defendants also sought to shift the blame on him.
> At the first trial, which ended in January 2008, Murray could not be named because the police and Crown Prosecution Service still hoped to extradite him to stand trial.
> ...


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Lee Murray is a criminally to the full extent, however he is a genius and quite interesting. Makes you wonder if he had millions and a steady paying/ fame job as mma, why would he rob a bank? Everybody knows robbing a bank is high risk and very low success. Makes you wonder if biologically he was just a naturally criminal like charles manson,etc.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

He should have bribed the judge in morroco! 

So he's already spent 4.5 years in prison off a ten year sentance, so he should be out in about 2 years. With all that cash its surprising he's not bribing people left right and centre to get out early.

He's going to find it tricky to get fights though, because theres only so many countries he can go to, UK and US aren't any of those


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i dont get you people, you massacre chael sonnen for some stupids stuff yet you say you wouldn't mind seeing him in the UFC again and fighting, the man is pure scum for pointing a gun at a mother and daughter and kidnapping a family along with the biggest bank heist ever. i wont acknowledge someone like him ever


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

Chael dug his own grave with his mouth.


UFC_OWNS said:


> i dont get you people, you massacre chael sonnen for some stupids stuff yet you say you wouldn't mind seeing him in the UFC again and fighting, the man is pure scum for pointing a gun at a mother and daughter and kidnapping a family along with the biggest bank heist ever. i wont acknowledge someone like him ever


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

A true narcissist if there ever was one.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> Lee Murray is a criminally to the full extent, however he is a genius and quite interesting. Makes you wonder if he had millions and a steady paying/ fame job as mma, why would he rob a bank? Everybody knows robbing a bank is high risk and very low success. Makes you wonder if biologically he was just a naturally criminal like charles manson,etc.


Of course he is, he's an absolute nutjob.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

js9234 said:


> Chael dug his own grave with his mouth.


Yeah, and it's much worse than 'digging your own grave' by robbing banks and being involved into criminally illegal stuff. 



DonRifle said:


> He's going to find it tricky to get fights though, because theres only so many countries he can go to, UK and US aren't any of those


Theoretically, why though? Didn't Ray Lewis actually kill a man and we all know what Vick did, and yet they're in the NFL. Murray 'just' robbed a bank, and there isn't any proof he killed people.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Leed said:


> Didn't Ray Lewis actually kill a man


Nope, he did not.


----------



## BobbyD (Apr 27, 2008)

rygu said:


> A true narcissist if there ever was one.


Bingo.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Lee Murray is the motherfucker. Knocked out a prime Pelé, stood with Anderson and took his best shots, beat Jorge Rivera, the dude was a beast. The Murray that fought Anderson clearly wasn't the real Lee Murray either. Watch that fight, he was so hesitant throwing his strikes, barely exchanged with Anderson and ended up just eating leg-kicks. Whether that was due to the initial flurry Anderson threw which stunned Lee I don't know, but that wasn't the real Lee Murray. Clearly the dude isn't right in the head, but he was a serious fighter. Really wish he hadn't gone properly mental and robbed that bank. Cage Rage were trying to set up Murray vs Lindland and we could have seen some awesome Murray fights in the UFC. The popularity of the UFC in the UK would have grown so much earlier if a charismatic dude like Murray was around to build the sport. Real, real shame. A dedicated, mentally sane Lee Murray in the UFC would have been so much more fun than Bisping being the big UK name.


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

Danm2501 said:


> Lee Murray is the motherfucker. Knocked out a prime Pelé, stood with Anderson and took his best shots, beat Jorge Rivera, the dude was a beast. The Murray that fought Anderson clearly wasn't the real Lee Murray either. Watch that fight, he was so hesitant throwing his strikes, barely exchanged with Anderson and ended up just eating leg-kicks. Whether that was due to the initial flurry Anderson threw which stunned Lee I don't know, but that wasn't the real Lee Murray. Clearly the dude isn't right in the head, but he was a serious fighter. Really wish he hadn't gone properly mental and robbed that bank. Cage Rage were trying to set up Murray vs Lindland and we could have seen some awesome Murray fights in the UFC. The popularity of the UFC in the UK would have grown so much earlier if a charismatic dude like Murray was around to build the sport. Real, real shame. A dedicated, mentally sane Lee Murray in the UFC would have been so much more fun than Bisping being the big UK name.


Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Hiro said:


> Guy kidnapped a family... that's some evil shit.


He borrowed them....:confused05:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Interesting interview tbh. He was definitely a force.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> i dont get you people, you massacre chael sonnen for some stupids stuff yet you say you wouldn't mind seeing him in the UFC again and fighting, the man is pure scum for pointing a gun at a mother and daughter and kidnapping a family along with the biggest bank heist ever. i wont acknowledge someone like him ever


Difference is Chael sonnen is fake the shit that comes out his his mouth make u want to punch him. Plus his dumb ass took roids, then did some stupid money laundering bs. Lee Murray on the other hand was a great fighter. I don't want him in the ufc, but if he is free i would not mind it. At the end of the day you cheer for a scum like chael sonnen who is technically a criminal. Others cheer for lee murray, u can call him a scrum or whatever but u gotta be one baddass/crazy motherfucker to try to steal 53 million. Like chael he stoled money, but which dumbass would u remember the dude who took thousands from a contract, or the dude who took 53 million from a bank? Plus people love guys like lee murray, hence their love for criminal master minds like frank lucas (american gangster) John dillinger (public enemies). BTW i don't respect or like lee murray but if i had to pick it would be murray over sonnen. Both are criminals except one is smarter and a better fighter. 

One dumb ass robbed a bank trying to get 53 million. The other dumb ass knowingly took roids trying to win a extra thousands. He was also a corrupted politician. When its all set and done, lee murray will have a movie, chael sonnen would have been that guy who could have been.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> Difference is Chael sonnen is fake the shit that comes out his his mouth make u want to punch him. Plus his dumb ass took roids, then did some stupid *money laundering* bs. Lee Murray on the other hand was a great fighter. I don't want him in the ufc, but if he is free i would not mind it. At the end of the day you cheer for a scum like chael sonnen who is technically a criminal. Others cheer for lee murray, u can call him a scrum or whatever but u gotta be one baddass/crazy motherfucker to try to steal 53 million. Like chael he stoled money, but which dumbass would u remember the dude who took thousands from a contract, or the dude who took 53 million from a bank? Plus people love guys like lee murray, hence their love for criminal master minds like frank lucas (american gangster) John dillinger (public enemies). BTW i don't respect or like lee murray but if i had to pick it would be murray over sonnen. Both are criminals except one is smarter and a better fighter.
> 
> One dumb ass robbed a bank trying to get 53 million. The other dumb ass knowingly took roids trying to win a extra thousands. He was also a corrupted politician. When its all set and done, lee murray will have a movie, chael sonnen would have been that guy who could have been.


mortgage fraud.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> Difference is Chael sonnen is fake the shit that comes out his his mouth make u want to punch him. Plus his dumb ass took roids, then did some stupid money laundering bs. Lee Murray on the other hand was a great fighter. I don't want him in the ufc, but if he is free i would not mind it. At the end of the day you cheer for a scum like chael sonnen who is technically a criminal. Others cheer for lee murray, u can call him a scrum or whatever but u gotta be one baddass/crazy motherfucker to try to steal 53 million. Like chael he stoled money, but which dumbass would u remember the dude who took thousands from a contract, or the dude who took 53 million from a bank? Plus people love guys like lee murray, hence their love for criminal master minds like frank lucas (american gangster) John dillinger (public enemies). BTW i don't respect or like lee murray but if i had to pick it would be murray over sonnen. Both are criminals except one is smarter and a better fighter.
> 
> One dumb ass robbed a bank trying to get 53 million. The other dumb ass knowingly took roids trying to win a extra thousands. He was also a corrupted politician. When its all set and done, lee murray will have a movie, chael sonnen would have been that guy who could have been.


you are delusional, chael sonnen is mother teresa compared to lee murray


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> you are delusional, chael sonnen is mother teresa compared to lee murray


I think the main point, my Ashes-less friend, is that Sonnen is completely sane, whereas Lee Murrey isn't.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> I think the main point, my Ashes-less friend, is that Sonnen is completely sane, whereas Lee Murrey isn't.


oh i see, as for the ashes you can keep them for as long as you want just leave us to take the 2011 world cup and soti to be champ before bisping is


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> you are delusional, chael sonnen is mother teresa compared to lee murray


Nope at the end of the day he still commuted fraud and is a criminal like lee Murray. In the jail system there are people who are there for murder some there for theft. One is a lot more serious but there both in the same place and are consider criminals.


----------



## evzbc (Oct 11, 2006)

Soojooko said:


> lol.
> 
> You think the biggest bank heist ever was his first job?
> 
> Now that's delusional, my friend.


I got some hate for saying Lee Murray was delusional... and I just wanted to say, I didn't mean about his crimes.

Obviously I'm sure this guy has a big laundry list of criminal activity. 

I was saying he was delusional for thinking that with the training he has available to him, he would come anywhere NEAR being able to survive with let alone beat Anderson Silva ...who, since they've fought, has gone through years of training with the best in the world.

Haters are so quick to judge these days. Yeesh!


----------



## CutterKick (Jan 16, 2011)

Great interview. That prison must be screwing him up if he thinks he's ever becoming world champion. I'm sorry but, that's dillusional.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> Nope at the end of the day he still commuted fraud and is a criminal like lee Murray. In the jail system there are people who are there for murder some there for theft. One is a lot more serious but there both in the same place and are consider criminals.


Jeez dude you come across as holier then thou in this thread. We are talking about people that fight for a living, not care workers. A very high horse your sitting on


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

Well one thing he did say was right. Anderson wasn't planning to brawl with him and seeing the Spider going for takedowns is pretty bizarre.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

astrallite said:


> Well one thing he did say was right. Anderson wasn't planning to brawl with him and seeing the Spider going for takedowns is pretty bizarre.


It was a long time ago, and Murray in no way has advanced his game.


----------



## TheReturn (Sep 26, 2010)

Didnt know who lee murray was before I read this, I am now a fan.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

TheReturn said:


> Didnt know who lee murray was before I read this, I am now a fan.


LoL....awesome, he has a great story, plus he beat piss outta Tito in the streets so he is double cool......:thumbsup:


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

This delusional no regrets fucker can rot his life off in prison for all I care, and he probably will. 

Even if he got out and managed to get entry into the US with his criminal record, Anderson would tool this one trick pony worse than he did last time. Oh yeah Anderson was going for a lot of takedowns, because Lee had managed to catch his teammate Pele with a flash KO after being owned for a whole round, but even apart from that Anderson was destroying this fucktard on the feet. 

To the people comparing his crimes to Sonnen, sure, how about you filch $10000 from the bank with some scheming, and I put a gun to your daughter's head and take your wife home and we call it even? That and filch $82,000,000 from the bank while I'm at it.

He was tough, but the world is full of tough guys. He was never one of the best and never will be, his choices ensure that. 

Hollywood inspired fools can glamorize and idolize idiots like this all they want, but the fact remains that this guy's life will be passed while saving his balls from rats in his moroccan shithole while the world and his dreams pass him by.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Murray is completely delusional, Anderson completely worked him in their fight- every single exchange that they had, Andy got the better of him. I don't know if Lee has had the opportunity to watch the fight since it happened, but he's not even nearly as talented as Anderson and could never beat him, whether a second fight was possible or not. 

I know it's not usually part of his game, but since when should an MMA fighter take shit for taking his opponent down? Andy's a Judo blackbelt, he might aswell use it sometime..


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Liddellianenko said:


> This delusional no regrets fucker can rot his life off in prison for all I care, and he probably will.
> 
> Even if he got out and managed to get entry into the US with his criminal record, Anderson would tool this one trick pony worse than he did last time. Oh yeah Anderson was going for a lot of takedowns, because Lee had managed to catch his teammate Pele with a flash KO after being owned for a whole round, but even apart from that Anderson was destroying this fucktard on the feet.
> 
> ...


So why do you hate the guy so much?:confused02: He rob you? Or is it just that someone who has actually fought Anderson said something about thinking he could hold his own if he were able to come out and fight?


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

coldcall420 said:


> So why do you hate the guy so much?:confused02: He rob you? Or is it just that someone who has actually fought Anderson said something about thinking he could hold his own if he were able to come out and fight?


He got dominated by Andy on the feet and taken down at will. A few years in a Moroccan prison won't make him able to stand with Anderson (unless Badr was there aswell) and he even stated his wrestling and jits have taken a big downfall- If Andy can take him down with ease after he's been through a full training camp then i have no doubts Andy would either KO or sub him in the 1st or 2nd round.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

MRBRESK said:


> He got dominated by Andy on the feet and taken down at will. A few years in a Moroccan prison won't make him able to stand with Anderson (unless Badr was there aswell) and he even stated his wrestling and jits have taken a big downfall- If Andy can take him down with ease after he's been through a full training camp then i have no doubts Andy would either KO or sub him in the 1st or 2nd round.


Thanks dude its only been about 30 times I have seen the fight, that isn't the point of my prior post......the man can think what he wants, do you really think he gives a shit to fight Anderson, all he cares about is getting out of jail.....

I just didn't understand the anger his comments seem to create in liddelienenko......thanks for the history lesson though, other than his knock out of Tito and being from one of the roughest ares in England, Murray doesn't have much to claim.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> So why do you hate the guy so much?:confused02: He rob you? Or is it just that someone who has actually fought Anderson said something about thinking he could hold his own if he were able to come out and fight?


The guy kid kidnapped a woman and her daughter and pointed a gun to their heads. This guy is pure scum, i hope he rots in there for the rest of his days too.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> So why do you hate the guy so much?:confused02: He rob you? Or is it just that someone who has actually fought Anderson said something about thinking he could hold his own if he were able to come out and fight?


Crime victims would be my guess.


----------



## Jags (Aug 7, 2010)

Should of been the best Fighter from the UK by a mile... but i doubt it will ever happen, he's done the crime and will do the time. He will be too old for the UFC when he gets out i would of thought so.


----------



## TheReturn (Sep 26, 2010)

coldcall420 said:


> LoL....awesome, he has a great story, plus he beat piss outta Tito in the streets so he is double cool......:thumbsup:


You gotta love anyone who beats up tito in a street fight. 

Anyways its kinda sad he might have been able to take Silva had he stayed on the right track and up'd his game, but I doubt he will be able to now even if he gets out early.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> It was a long time ago, and Murray in no way has advanced his game.





MRBRESK said:


> Murray is completely delusional, Anderson completely worked him in their fight- every single exchange that they had, Andy got the better of him. I don't know if Lee has had the opportunity to watch the fight since it happened, but he's not even nearly as talented as Anderson and could never beat him, whether a second fight was possible or not.
> 
> I know it's not usually part of his game, but since when should an MMA fighter take shit for taking his opponent down? Andy's a Judo blackbelt, he might aswell use it sometime..





coldcall420 said:


> Thanks dude its only been about 30 times I have seen the fight, that isn't the point of my prior post......the man can think what he wants, do you really think he gives a shit to fight Anderson
> , all he cares about is getting out of jail.....
> 
> I just didn't understand the anger his comments seem to create in liddelienenko......thanks for the history lesson though, other than his knock out of Tito and being from one of the roughest ares in England, Murray doesn't have much to claim.





Mckeever said:


> The guy kid kidnapped a woman and her daughter and pointed a gun to their heads. This guy is pure scum, i hope he rots in there for the rest of his days too.


See above posts, I'm not disputing that, as I wrote above I didn't really understand liddellienenko's hate for the guy........as far as fighting I never implied he beat Anderson or would, I love how people manipulate what others post.....


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

coldcall420 said:


> Thanks dude its only been about 30 times I have seen the fight, that isn't the point of my prior post......the man can think what he wants, do you really think he gives a shit to fight Anderson, all he cares about is getting out of jail.....
> 
> I just didn't understand the anger his comments seem to create in liddelienenko......thanks for the history lesson though, other than his knock out of Tito and being from one of the roughest ares in England, Murray doesn't have much to claim.


I am not arguing your main point, i am only talking Lee vs Anderson here. I take it you agree with me if you've seen the fight 30 times?


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

TheReturn said:


> You gotta love anyone who beats up tito in a street fight.
> 
> Anyways its kinda sad he might have been able to take Silva had he stayed on the right track and up'd his game, but I doubt he will be able to now even if he gets out early.


He was never going to beat Andy.. If you haven't seen the fight, i'll post it for you- but please, he was completely outclassed in every sense of the word.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

MRBRESK said:


> I am not arguing your main point, i am only talking Lee vs Anderson here. I take it you agree with me if you've seen the fight 30 times?


I never implied he would beat Anderson back then or now....the need to clarify is annoying, its wrtten in the thread and even quoted....


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

coldcall420 said:


> I never implied he would beat Anderson back then or now....the need to clarify is annoying, its wrtten in the thread and even quoted....


Oh, complete apologies- i was unaware that it was against social etiquette to ask for one's opinion on something. Please forgive me.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

coldcall420 said:


> So why do you hate the guy so much?:confused02: He rob you? Or is it just that someone who has actually fought Anderson said something about thinking he could hold his own if he were able to come out and fight?


It's been stated before ... the dude kidnapped a family, pointed a loaded gun at a little girl, committed the largest robbery in history and has zero regrets about it. In fact he seems rather proud of it. 

Heck, half the people on here seem to be looking up to him like some kind of god instead of the scum this kinda thing makes him.

It's not like he even qualifies as Anderson's evil arch nemesis or something, that would be Sonnen. At least Sonnen backed all his shit talk. Murray's just one of the dozens of guys Anderson completely destroyed effortlessly while still rising.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

MRBRESK said:


> Oh, complete apologies- i was unaware that it was against social etiquette to ask for one's opinion on something. Please forgive me.


Don't apologize, it's as i stated I already explained in the thread, so the need for you to have me clarify for a 3rd time, 2nd time I even quoted the answer you were looking for, just gets redundant.....


Liddellianenko said:


> It's been stated before ... the dude kidnapped a family, pointed a loaded gun at a little girl, committed the largest robbery in history and has zero regrets about it. In fact he seems rather proud of it.
> 
> Heck, half the people on here seem to be looking up to him like some kind of god instead of the scum this kinda thing makes him.
> 
> It's not like he even qualifies as Anderson's evil arch nemesis or something, that would be Sonnen. At least Sonnen backed all his shit talk. Murray's just one of the dozens of guys Anderson completely destroyed effortlessly while still rising.


I know what he did bro, I just wondered why it got you so seemingly mad when his name came up.


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

evzbc said:


> "I was a millionaire before that heist, my friend."
> 
> This, among a few other things he said leads me to believe that he's delusional.


No criminal starts off with a "Heist" that big first off, he probably made a million doing smaller jobs, but the HEIST, was the first one he was caught for possibly, combined with UFC cash made him a million,a possibility,lol


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Don't apologize, it's as i stated I already explained in the thread, so the need for you to have me clarify for a 3rd time, 2nd time I even quoted the answer you were looking for, just gets redundant.....
> I know what he did bro, I just wondered why it got you so seemingly mad when his name came up.


Thats why. Pointing a gun to a little girls head and kidnapping a family. How can that NOT make you hate this man?!


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Liddellianenko said:


> committed the largest robbery in history and has zero regrets about it. In fact he seems rather proud of it.


Is it wrong that I would be too? :confused05: (the heist, not the hostage thing)


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Leed said:


> Is it wrong that I would be too? :confused05: (the heist, not the hostage thing)


Nope, i would be proud of myself as well, as long as nobody get's hurt of course.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> Thats why. Pointing a gun to a little girls head and kidnapping a family. How can that NOT make you hate this man?!


 
Thank you for pointing out that he put a gun to a little girls head, do I approve, no I never said I did. It was a long time ago, his comments seemed weird to invoke such rage out of an individual that made an earlier post, I dont care what you think I should feel about Murray, when I dont even take the time to concern myself with him, let alone what you think I think of him....was it lidddellienenko's daughter???? No....he seemed super pissed because of something that has no bearing on his life, so do you for that matter....this is stupid to go on with frankly, its a jail interview, and any guy isn't gonna say, 'nah, I couldn't hang with those guys..." not one who comes from where he came from and ran with who he used to run with...

What keever.?....saying you were alone with Lee Murray you would get her some revenge??? I dont get it??? The answer is no you wouldn't you would prob bow down to him if the man tried you.....the point is this all happened a long time ago to have such festering hatred...

Lee Murray was an up and comming MMA fighter who came from the streets and ran with a wicked bad gang, he had balls and beat the shit out of Tito, and robbed a bank........Im done...


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Thank you for pointing out that he put a gun to a little girls head, do I approve, no I never said I did. It was a long time ago, his comments seemed weird to invoke such rage out of an individual that made an earlier post, I dont care what you think I should feel about Murray, when I dont even take the time to concern myself with him, let alone what you think I think of him....was it lidddellienenko's daughter???? No....he seemed super pissed because of something that has no bearing on his life, so do you for that matter....this is stupid to go on with frankly, its a jail interview, and any guy isn't gonna say, 'nah, I couldn't hang with those guys..." not one who comes from where he came from and ran with who he used to run with...
> 
> What keever.?....saying you were alone with Lee Murray you would get her some revenge??? I dont get it??? The answer is no you wouldn't you would prob bow down to him if the man tried you.....the point is this all happened a long time ago to have such festering hatred...
> 
> Lee Murray was an up and comming MMA fighter who came from the streets and ran with a wicked bad gang, he had balls and beat the shit out of Tito, and robbed a bank........Im done...


So because it happened years ago, we should all just forgive and forget?

If it happened to a close family member of mine, I dont even know how i would react.

At the end of the day, this man has emotionally scarred a young girl and her mother for life.

Im not arguing about his MMA accomplishments or how good he was so i dont know why you're bringing that up.

You can have what ever opinion on him you like, but dont start questioning and failing to understand why people out there hate the guy. Hes scum.

My opinion of this man doesnt change. Hes a sick, evil scum bag who i hope rots in that cell for the rest of his days.....I'm done.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> So because it happened years ago, we should all just forgive and forget?
> 
> If it happened to a close family member of mine, I dont even know how i would react.
> 
> ...


 
Seriously, talk about taking something and running with it........this NEED to clarify back and forth 50 ******* times is what makes this place what it didn't used to be.....people like you dragging on a topic.....

I didn't understand why someone would be this bent out of shape over something that happened a long time ago, and Mckeever.....I will question whomever I please...I dont fail to understand why people dislike him, rather why someone would be so blatant about it yrs after the fact. Nothing about what happened to that girl I approve of, i dont fall out my chair when people write about him on the INTERNET......The answer is liddellienenko's not yours, and since he chooses not to answer or hasn't seen this thread yet I dont really care that you feel the need to drag out a topic that clearly is off track at this point...:thumbsup:

Im done with this topic, as usual, post your remarks that will make any warm blooded man want to respond, but your playing that game with yourself....

Regardless, as I stated 50 freaking times above I dont care.....its not my life it wasn't yours and you dont know the people involved. The fact that you keep going with this is retarded, were all entitled to our opinions, you respect mine, as I have shown you the courtesy of respecting yours...:thumbsup:


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

coldcall420 said:


> I know what he did bro, I just wondered why it got you so seemingly mad when his name came up.


Meh I'm not really a victim of a similar crime or anything so perhaps my reaction was over the top. Now that I think about it, the cussing was a bit much.

I do have friends that were though and have a lot of sympathy for them, so I guess it pisses me off that people always side with the "badass" in this kind of thing. It's like oh wow he's such a Tony Soprano what a stud. Something's gone wrong when guys like this are pop idols.

It doesn't matter how long ago it was, the dude would do the same today if he was out if not much worse, nothing about him has changed. I wouldn't care and would be the first to wear a "Free Lee" T-Shirt if he showed any small sign of remorse or change but he doesn't. He pretty much seems to glory in his infamy. Like most others, it's not the bank robbery I really care about, it's the hostage thing. 

That and in addition to the ones mentioned, Lee was also a major suspect in a murder case, which is still somewhat unsolved. They had a lot of proof on him actually, but mostly circumstantial.

The funny thing is how "War Machine" was pretty much universally hated on this board for beating up a few dudes at a porn party and running from the cops, thus being "a blotch on the MMA fraternity". I'm not sure if you were one of those guys. 

But oh Lee Murray, he's so awesome, such a badass, he's like some kind of British Scarface come to life for all the Guy Ritchie nerds. If anything he's a more messed up version of War Machine.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> He borrowed them....:confused05:


Uhm....Joke...



coldcall420 said:


> It was a long time ago, and Murray in no way has advanced his game.


This is me saying Murray was no good and never going to beat Anderson..



coldcall420 said:


> LoL....awesome, he has a great story, plus he beat piss outta Tito in the streets so he is double cool......:thumbsup:


This is me saying a man that has lived his life and has his story had an interesting life, more than the average Im sure you would agree...



coldcall420 said:


> So why do you hate the guy so much?:confused02: He rob you? Or is it just that someone who has actually fought Anderson said something about thinking he could hold his own if he were able to come out and fight?


 
Me asking lidellienenko why he had such rage in his post....



coldcall420 said:


> Thanks dude its only been about 30 times I have seen the fight, that isn't the point of my prior post......the man can think what he wants, do you really think he gives a shit to fight Anderson, all he cares about is getting out of jail.....
> 
> I just didn't understand the anger his comments seem to create in liddelienenko......thanks for the history lesson though, other than his knock out of Tito and being from one of the roughest ares in England, Murray doesn't have much to claim.


 
This is me explaining it to you....



MRBRESK said:


> I am not arguing your main point, i am only talking Lee vs Anderson here. I take it you agree with me if you've seen the fight 30 times?





MRBRESK said:


> He was never going to beat Andy.. If you haven't seen the fight, i'll post it for you- but please, he was completely outclassed in every sense of the word.


Below is me explaining to you that I never said Murray would beat Andy, and you telling me you are not arguing with me....



coldcall420 said:


> I never implied he would beat Anderson back then or now....the need to clarify is annoying, its wrtten in the thread and even quoted....


 

Dude to each his own, we dont rep for difference of opinions dude its a public forum, MRBRESK.....we have the same opinion you are not seeming to understand that, I NEVER condoned his criminal behavior, and like a douche you neg rep me for, oh wait I'll just post it to show everyone how ******* dumb you are..Im not even gonna neg you back cuz I'll just crush your rep, there is rep etiquette thread go read it before tossing weak little neg reps around, more important, make sure the reason you are neg reppin someone is legitimate...



So my outlook is the same as your's, but my confusion as to why the level of hate liddellienenko had gives me a disgusting outlook on the situation,?? Again your a douche....


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Uhm....Joke...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

